# Bradford Championships - Harrogate - 31st Jan 2010



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Whose going to this one?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Me, me, me

Going to be my first show that has mice there, but im into rats as well so actually might go to both days just for a look, have no ratties to enter and im a long way off having mice suitable for showing.


----------



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be there both days


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Mememe 

Oakelm, if you do come on the ratty do please come and say Hi - I am show manager for the rat section and will be very easy to spot


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Mememe
> 
> Oakelm, if you do come on the ratty do please come and say Hi - I am show manager for the rat section and will be very easy to spot


Will do


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

Not me this year, I find the journey too much on my own, the 4 and a half hour drive home after a fun packed weekend almost finished me last time.

Have an amazing time, I'll be thinking of you all and loadsa luck to all showing rodents!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I should be going to this one.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I will be there both days, Julie and I are making a long weekend of it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going.
Hope to meet some of you in person
xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm definatly coming to this one, though I don't usually spend much time near the mice, the guineas take priority a bit for me at this one.


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i will be at this one would not miss it for the world
this will be my 3rd time and its a great day outjust bloody expensive

see you all there

paul


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

well people, I'll be wearing a badge with one of the guinea pig forum logos on it "Cavy Capers"... so you should spot me 

Vi x


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, Pixbrooke Stud here 

How is everyone?

Just thought id say that I will be going to this show, my first time going there!!! Very excited.

So if anyone knows me, come and say hello. Btw incase you dont know me my name is Michael Norris. Hope to see some people i know and some new people and come have a chat


----------



## lunarratty (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone fancy giving me a lift to this one? Killed me driving to stafford let alone bradford!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

is anyone going from Kent (ish) way??

I desperatley need something picking up....... :?


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> is anyone going from Kent (ish) way??
> 
> I desperatley need something picking up....... :?


Naomi what do you need picking up ?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Jammy said:


> NaomiR said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone going from Kent (ish) way??
> ...


oh just a little african pygmy doormouse I accidentally reserved :lol:


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Jammy said:
> 
> 
> > NaomiR said:
> ...


Oh i see :lol: I am travelling by train and bringing a rat back with me anyway not sure i could manage another carrier so sorry i was going to offer to help :?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I was really hoping I would be able to go... but it would take me nearly 5 hours to get there and cost me nearly £90.

Damn shame.

Willow xx


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

Im going not showing though as i have waaaaaaaaaaay to much already to do 
Show jumping my Rabbit, Showing my Hare, Manning Discovery Rabbit  over booked myself a bit


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Gothicstud said:


> Im going not showing though as i have waaaaaaaaaaay to much already to do
> Show jumping my Rabbit....


Now that I have to see  Saw this for the first time last year in Finland and thought it looked great fun. Which day is this on please?


----------



## Tantastic Stud (Sep 16, 2009)

both Sky 1 is filming on one day so you might not get to near us on that day


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am all green with envy. The only show I ever went to was 10 years ago, in the Chicago area, and most of the other mousies there were pretty pathetic looking, even compared to mine. I left my best ones at home, and took an honorable mention for a long haired marked agouti satin doe. One serious breeder had English types, and I did buy one. On top of that, several people disregarded quarantine procedures, one breeder showed up with meeces that had mites....it was demoralizing, to say the least.

So party on, all youse meezicle people. I love to see new mousies; I even stop and look at all the little furries when getting supplies at the big box pet stores around here. Rarely tempted to buy, though. There was one really nice blue hooded rattie girl I saw.....


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, just a few more days. I'm coming, but I've got loads to plan. The trip is going to take up most of the time (since I'm from Holland), but I hope it's worth it!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you Marjolijn. I will be showing rumpwhites and creams I expect although I haven't chosen my entries yet


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am still coming to the Bradford show but I will not be showing!!! I am collecting some mice and just having a look around. Be nice to see everyone and talk to you, cant wait for the show!!!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Can I just ask, if I leave my entry on John's answer machine will he pick it up? Do I take it that he has received it or will he call to confirm? or should I call him another night to confirm he has received them?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be tempted to phone again just to make sure he's got your entries


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Luck to everyone today!!!!

Let us know how it goes!! =oD


----------



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

I am on my way home still, had a lovely weekend. Came home with trios of creams, pews, blacks, choc tans, variegated and reds. Oh and some bandeds. Nothing ike jumping in with both feet!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

toyah ur naughty :lol: x


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i did ok but could of done better this is what i got

2nd in choc and tan under 8 week
3rd in choc and tan under 8 weeks
2nd in black and tan under 8 weeks
3rd in black and tan under 8 weeks

and the best result for me

1st in varigated adult class


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Well done on your results Harlequin  Toyah - hope all your new mice are settling in well, was lovely to see you again at the weekend


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice to see everyone again. Dave told me off for spending the whole day gabbing :roll: Anyway, once I get the photos off my camera I'll post a few on here.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

How did your mice do in the show, Cait?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The rumpwhites won their classes and got 2nd in the challenge.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Well done


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic news, I love rumpwhites to do well even if they arent mine.


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, I never saw the rumpwhites! I did see some Herefords in chocolate and one in a lighter colour (lilac?). I even elicited a "yes, that is cute!" response from OH re. the Herefords but he still won't let me have any-----or any rabbits either (saw a lovely marten sable Polish rabbit I was very taken with and I liked the Thriantas too).


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jan 20, 2010)

had a great weekend, thanks to everyone in the mice area who talked to me and explained everything, and i've got a lovely trio of creams to start me off (ok i chickened out of the siamese for now)... plus my rabbits did fantastic to boot so im still on cloud nine


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Great to finally have met some of you ( even though i hadnt a clue who you were, you seemed to know me lol )

For though who saw me and wonderd who the idiot in the bright neon orange hat and bleach blonde hair was " It was me!!! 

There were rabbits there bigger than my dog lol :shock:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> There were rabbits there bigger than my dog lol :shock:


LOL - I know what you mean, I swear I met General Woundwort in the pens opposite the mouse area


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Well done with the rabbits, Becki---what breed(s) were you showing? I got rather sentimental seeing the Himmys and Yellow Dutch again as i used to breed and show those as a teenager (30-odd years ago now!!  )

Mark, I know what you mean about some of those continental giants--they would eat my cats for breakfast. I struggle to lift my Ocicat sometimes---I'd need a crane for one of those! :lol:


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jan 20, 2010)

i had a sable and a smoke there... both won their class and got the CC, the smoke went on to BOB and got on victory row then did well in the challenges... very unusual for such a rare breed


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, congratulations-----the smokes in particular I find very attractive, both siamese and marten patterns. I'm so pleased you did well, and anyone else who did well at the show in all the various sections.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations Becki


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Can I just say I had a brilliant weekend  
Same again next year Julie?
I had never shown any mice before and everyone was so helpful. A great atmosphere and good to see people I haven't seen in a year (Hi Toyah) and also meet some unknown faces from this forum.


----------

